# where to buy a mannequin torso for t-shirts?



## wasgonnasay

Greetings ... I'm looking to rent, or buy an inexpensive manneequin t-shirt torso freestanding. For table top. After doing a little research buying looks like the way to go. Any opinions or reccomendations? Located in NYC.

Thanks ...


----------



## Solmu

*Re: Was gonna say®*

I got mine on eBay; they're normally available there below retail. Other than that, try a local shop fitting store. You should be able to find some via Google or the phone book.


----------



## greyhorsewoman

*Re: Was gonna say®*

In NYC it's possible you can locate a 'secondhand' store display liquidator. One retail store display supplier I visited had a 'secondhand' section at their location.


----------



## wasgonnasay

*Re: Was gonna say®*

Thanks. Lewis and Grey, good suggestions!


----------

